# Nun brauch ich guten Rat



## eve120 (14. Aug. 2007)

Mein Teich

Im Frühjahr 2005, nach langer Planung war es endlich soweit, die Grube für den Teich wurde ausgehoben. Trotz der Lektüre von mindestens 10 Teichbüchern, zum Teil gekauft oder geliehen, ist er doch nicht so geworden wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt habe. Im Nachhinein habe ich, obwohl ich alles richtig machen wollte durch meine Ungeduld soviel Fehler gemacht, wie wohl sonst kaum jemand.

Das Problem fing mit dem Aushub an, an der Stelle an der der Teich geplant war und jetzt auch ist, war eine Felsplatte unter dem Erdreich. Es ist jetzt zwar ein Teich von 25 m² entstanden, der eine große Flachzone von ca. 60 cm Tiefe hat und eine Tiefzone von ca. 1 m, mehr war nicht drin, die Tiefzone wurde mühsam mit dem Bohrhammer ausgebrochen. Von Anfang an habe ich sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen und Pflanzen für die Uferränder – 30 cm eingesetzt. Dekoriert ist er mit dem Gestein das aus dem Aushub angefallen ist. Da wir in unserer Gegend sehr lehmhaltiges Erdreich haben, wollte ich dieses eigentlich als Bodengrund benutzen. Leider war es viel zu steinig und mir wurde davon abgeraten einen Bodengrund einzubringen, da sich dieser angeblich von selbst bilden würde. Im Sommer habe ich dann meine Fische eingesetzt und war von meinem Teich restlos begeistert. Das Wasser glasklar, die Fische so zutraulich das sie angeschwommen kamen wenn ich einen Finger ins Wasser hielt und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sie sich gerne von mir streicheln lassen. Im Herbst dann der Schock, A l g e n von denen ich bis heute nicht weis was es für welche waren. Weder Schwebe- noch Fadenalgen. Sie hafteten in großen dicken grünen Polstern auf jedem Stein als wären sie angewachsen. Ich habe dann ein Laubnetz über den Teich gespannt und das nächste Frühjahr abgewartet.

Frühjahr 2006 Wasser klar, Algen immer noch da. Ich habe jeden einzelnen Stein aus dem Wasser geholt und abgeschrubbt, ohne Erfolg sie sind nachgewachsen. Nach diversen Internetstudien habe ich dann ein Algenmittel von Tetra Pond eingesetzt, das die Algen verklumpen sollte und das sich danach abfischen lässt oder gefiltert wird. Nichts passierte, mit den Algen, nur meine Fische wurden krank ein Befall der aussah wie Schimmel und nach und nach starb eine Vielzahl weg. Also ich in meiner Panik Medikamentenbehandlung direkt im Teich durchgeführt. Ohne damals zu wissen das man die Rückstände mit Kohlefilter wieder entfernen muss. Die Algen sind dabei wohl auch abgestorben, denn sie liegen jetzt wie Staub auf den Steinen, der immer wieder aufwirbelt. Um den Fischen etwas Gutes zu tun habe ich danach Easy Life (flüssiges Filtermedium) eingesetzt. Mit dem Ergebnis, das danach mein Wasser nicht mehr klar wurde. Mein Mann meinte es liegt daran das zu viel Schlamm im Teich ist. Also Teichsauger gekauft, ohne Marke, konnte man vergessen steht nun in der Ecke rum. Danach Schlamm-Minus von Oase, wenn ich Wasser reingeschüttet hätte wäre das Ergebnis meiner Meinung nach das gleiche gewesen. Ich glaube mein Teich war froh als ich im Herbst erneut das Laubnetz darrübergelegt habe und ihn in Ruhe gelassen habe.

Frühjahr 2007 Schock grünes Wasser, obwohl ich etwas gegen UVC Lampen habe, umsonst sind sie wahrscheinlich in Schwimmteichen nicht verboten, habe ich mich durchgerungen diese nach ca. 2 Monaten anzuschalten. Nach 3 Wochen wieder ausgeschaltet, da nicht ein bisschen Veränderung eingetreten ist. Erneut Unterwasserpflanzen und Wasserschnecken eingesetzt. Keine Änderung. 1/3 Wasserwechsel durchgeführt. Keine Änderung. Vor 3 Wochen Teichklar Rapid von Dennerle eingebracht. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit haben sich wirklich Flocken gebildet, die wir im einsetzenden Regenwetter manuell und mit Hilfe des Filters entfernt haben. Danach Wasser grün. Eine Woche später Klarwasser Teichbakterien eingesetzt bis jetzt ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Das Wasser ist grün und zudem mit lauter Schwebeteilen voll. 
An Technik habe ich im Einsatz Oase Biotec 12/Aquamax 12000/Biotron 36 C.

Ich möchte dieses Wochenende dem Fachbeitrag von StefanS folgen und Sand als Teichsubstrat nachträglich einbringen, dabei habe ich an zertifizierten Spielsand gedacht, da dieser bestimmt unbelastet ist. Was meint ihr dazu, vielleicht auch was ich noch machen könnte. Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Gruß Chris


----------



## sabine71 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

spielsand ist zu fein.

Gibt mal Maurersand oder Bodensubstrat in der Suche ein. Das Thema hatten wir hier schon ein paar mal.

Stell doch bitte auch mal ein paar Bilder von Eurem Teich ein.


----------



## MeneMeiner (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

zu diesem Aspekt:



			
				eve120 schrieb:
			
		

> ... obwohl ich etwas gegen UVC Lampen habe, umsonst sind sie wahrscheinlich in Schwimmteichen nicht verboten,



Der Betrieb in / an Schwimmteichen ist wegen der potenziellen Stromschlaggefahr verboten.
Also während des Schwimmbetriebes unbedingt vom Stromnetz *trennen* (Stecker raus) und nicht nur ausschalten! Gilt übrigens auch für Wartungsarbeiten im Gartenteich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## eve120 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Sabine, Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Bin der Empfehlung gefolgt und habe die Beiträge über Bodengrund nachmals durchgelesen. Bin so schlau wie vorher. In dem Sandlager in unserer Nähe könnte ich folgenden Sand bekommen: Betonsand, Estrichsand, Putz- u. Mauersand, Spielsand zertifiziert, Verfüllsand und Steinsand. Die Körnung müßte ich noch telefonisch erfragen.
Wie müßte diese sein?

Gruß Chris


----------



## eve120 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Pflasterverlegesand habe ich noch vergessen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!*

Uiuiui, hör mal besser auf mit dem reinkippen von irgendwelchen Mittelchen in deinen Teich. Sonst hast du bald eine _"Chemiekalienbiomittelsonderentsorgungsstelle"_. 
Auch wenn überall "biologisch abbaubar und für Fische unbenklich" drauf steht.
Der Ursache gehst du mit solchen Mitteln sowieso nicht auf den Grund.

Ein gutes Bild von deinem Teich und ein paar mehr Angaben über die Pflanzenwelt wären in diesem Falle echt hilfreich.  

Zum Sand kann ich nur sagen: Er sollte einen gewissen Lehmanteil haben, da wachsen die Pflanzen besser. 
Ich selbst habe damals den Sand von meinem Aushub, von dem ich glücklicherweise sehr viel hatte, wieder eingebracht.
Und wenn meine "Teichwühler" jetzt was von den höheren Regionen in die tieferen befördern, fülle ich schon mit Spielsand auf. 
Habe noch nichts nachteiliges bemerkt und ich kann sie bequem in kleinen Säcken im Baumarkt bekommen.

Aber mach mal erst was du sowieso schon vorhattest: 
Lies dich mal durch die Fachbeiträge. Da solltest du schon so manche Antwort auf deine Fragen erhalten.


----------



## eve120 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Frank,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Durch die Fachbeiträge habe ich mich durchgelesen, bevor ich hier all meine Fehler zugegeben habe. Habe sie ausgedruckt, damit ich das für mich wesentliche schneller finden kann. Zu dem Bild, ich traue mich kaum es zu sagen, ich habe keine Kamera. Bilder folgen sobald es mir möglich ist. Zu den Pflanzen: 3 Seerosen mit wunderschönen Blüten und vielen braunen und gelben unansehlichen Blättern,
2 __ Teichrosen, eine davon ist dieses Jahr nicht gekommen, 1 __ Seekanne (teilweise braune Blätter), 3 Wassernüsse mit Nuß, 5 Dichtblättgige __ Wasserpest eigentlich mehr Aquariumpflanze, 3 Portionen nennt sich Algenfeind, mehrere große Sumpfdotterblumen (braune Blätter) Vergissmeinicht, __ Wasserminze, __ Tausendblatt, __ Hechtkraut und  __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf, __ Blutweiderich und __ Binsen an der Saale geklaut.

Habe inzwischen mit meinem Sandlager telefoniert und mir wurde Donaukies in einer Körnung 2-4mm angeboten, das sehe ich ehr als Sand wie als Kies an. Vielleicht könnte man da noch gewaschenen Betonsand bis 2 mm Körnung untermischen. Würde das gehen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

ich denke mal das mit dem Sand (wenn du mischt) geht so weit in Ordnung. 

Die gelben und braunen Blätter deiner Pflanzen, die schneit mal ab und entsorge. Das ist nur Nährstoff für neue Algen.  

Was mich noch interressiert: Was sind denn drei Portionen _Algenfeind_?


----------



## eve120 (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Frank,

hier die Beschreibung des Lieferanten Seerosen-Farm, Hauzenberg
S11 "A L G E N F E I N D " Sortiment für 1-2 qm WASSERFLÄCHE. 

Mischung aus wasserklärenden und sauerstoffspendenden Unterwasser- 

pflanzen. Unbedingt erforderlich für jedes Wasserbecken.                                   € 20.00 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Frank (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Ach, jetzt versteh ich,

das ist ein Sortiment aus verschiedenen Unterwasserpflanzen, die dem Algenwachstum entgegentreten sollen.   
Den Namen hats wohl vom Händler bekommen ...


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

frag doch mal beim "Sandlager" an, welcher ihrer Sande etwas Lehm enthält!
Das müßten die doch eigentlich wissen.
Ich hab ja hier vor einigen Wochen ein Miniexperiment gestartet... einmal Estrichsand - einmal der Sand, den der Maurer für Mauern und Putz verwendet...
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/25/]Hier[/URL] das vorläufige Ergebnis.


Der Spielsand ist evtl. zu fein und könnte ab einer gewissen Schichtdicke im unteren Bereich moderig/schwarz werden...


----------



## eve120 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Annett,

habe dein Experiment schon gestern gefunden und mit großem Interesse gelesen. Ich glaube das was mein Sandlager mit Lehmanteil anbietet bezeichenen sie als Putz- und Mauersand oder Verlegesand, wobei mir das Sandlager davon abgeraten hat, da dieser Sand schmiert, wahrscheinlich wegen des Lehmanteils. Ich werde mir mogen vor Ort die verschiedenen Sande ansehen und dann entscheiden. Bin nur etwas im Zwiespalt, da ich den Fachbericht von StephanS so verstanden habe, das in einen Teich mit Fischbesatz kein Sand mit Lehmanteil eingebracht werden soll.

Liebe Grüße Chris


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

naja, wenn die Fische wühlen, dann wirds Wasser schon mal etwas drüb.
Bei den allermeisten gibt sich das aber wieder. Auch in den Schalen mußte ich Wasser nachfüllen.... war kein dauerhaftes Problem zu sehen.

Vielleicht kannst Du Dir von jedem Sand ne kleine Probe mit heim nehmen, diese in klare Gläser füllen und Wasser drauf. Dann siehst Du schon mal, wie lange die Trübung nach dem Füllen ungefähr anhält.
Als nächstes kannst Du ja auch mal mit dem Finger etwas drin rum stochern und so Fische imitieren. 

Bei Koi würde ich von einem großen Lehmanteil eher abraten... kommt halt auch auf die Fische selbst an.


----------



## Badener (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,

ich hatte mal im Netz in einem interesannten Fachbeitrag gelesen mal sollte Kies in der Körnung 2-6 mm als Teichsubstrat verwenden und auf keinen Fall Sand.
Warum?
Kies in einer feinen Körnung besitzt aufgeschüttet sehr viele kleine Zwischenräume in dem sich Mulm bildet. Hier lassen sich auch viele Bakterien nieder die ausreichend mit Sauerstoff und Wasser umspült werden und einen ausgezeichneten Job als Mulmfresser verrichten sollen.

Sand in seiner sehr feinen Körnung wird sich mit der Zeit komplett zusetzen und verschlicken zu einer schlammig, stinkigen Masse. Der Sauerstoff und Wasseraustausch funktioniert hier nur noch sehr schlecht, was auch die Bakterien nicht mögen. Die Folge es entsteht ein toter Lebensaum im Teichgrund.

Für mich war das plausiebel und ich habe 5 Tonne Kies ( 2/8 ) verarbeitet.

Ich such euch mal den Beitrag und stelle ihn dazu ( hoffentlich finde ich ihn auch noch ).

Gruß
Micha


----------



## eve120 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Annett,

naja, wenn die Fische wühlen, dann wirds Wasser schon mal etwas drüb.
Bei den allermeisten gibt sich das aber wieder. Auch in den Schalen mußte ich Wasser nachfüllen.... war kein dauerhaftes Problem zu sehen.
Zitat aus deinem Schreiben, weis leider nicht wie man es einfügt.

In welchen Schalen mußtest du Wasser einfüllen, versteh ich nicht.

Lieben Gruß Chris


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hi,

die Schalen auf dem Foto.. da verdunstet andauernd Wasser und die Spatzen haben auch ihren Durst gestillt. 
Richtiges Zitieren geht übrigens so.


----------



## eve120 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Micha,

klingt interessant. Die Fachbeiträge in diesem Forum sagen die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften des Sandes dem Kies nach.

Deine Ausführungen klingen jedenfalls für mich logisch. Wäre schön wenn du den Fachbeitrag noch hättest. Gehe morgen auf jeden Fall in das Sandlager, sie haben auch Kies (Donaukies in Rundform) in kleiner Körnung.

Liebe Grüße Chris


----------



## eve120 (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Annett,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die Schalen auf dem Foto.. da verdunstet andauernd Wasser und die Spatzen haben auch ihren Durst gestillt.



danke, habe es gleich mal ausprobiert.

Lieben Gruß Chris


----------



## Badener (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris,
ich finde den Fachbeitrag leider nicht mehr  
Wahrscheinlich ist er im Papiermüll gelandet  .

Tut mir leid.

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
Micha


----------



## Ela (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Eve, ich bin im Moment ein bischen durcheinander wenn ich den letzten Abschnitt deines Textes lese. Warum willst du noch Sand, Erde, Kiesmischung etc. in deinen Teich einbringen? Dein Problem war doch grünes, trübes von Algen befallenes Wasser, oder? Warum willst du dann noch Substrat einbringen?


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Ela,

Substrat ist nicht gleich Substrat.
Ein Sand-lehmgemisch ist eher als Nährstoffarm anzusehen und daher in erster Linie nicht für ein Algenbelastetes Gewässer verantwortlich.
Anders sieht es schon beim einbringen von Teicherde aus. Diese ist so Nährstoffbelastet, das sie sehr wohl unter anderem für ein Algenwachstum im Teich verantwortlich sein kann. 
Aus diesem Grund raten wir immer wieder davon ab *Teicherde * als Substrat einzubringen. 
Statt dessen sollte man lieber ein *Sand-lehmgemisch* verwenden.


----------



## eve120 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Ela,

ich versuche damit meine Anfängerfehler auszumerzen. Will endlich aufhören teuere Wässerchen in den Teich zu schütten. Lese mal den Fachbericht über Teichsubstrat. Ich hoffe, dass nach meinen Aktivitäten mein Teich sich selber helfen kann.

Lieben Gruß (Mein Name) Chris

(Eve 120 ist meine Zigarettenmarke)


----------



## eve120 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Nachdem ich mich nun einigermaßen wieder bewegen kann, möchte ich Euch von meinen Aktivitäten berichten. 

Bitte nicht gleich über mich herfallen, habe mich beim Sandkauf für gewaschenen Betonsand 0-2 mm entschieden. Habe gestern einen Tread gefunden, in dem über dieses Material hitzig diskutiert wurde. Der Sand hat mir von der Optik am besten zugesagt, ist schön locker und klumpt nicht. Bei meiner Frage nach einem Sand mit Lehmanteil, bekam ich zur Antwort, dass Sand aus Qualitätsgründen keinen Lehm enthalten darf. Bei meinem Sand soll es sich um einen Natursand handeln, der im Leipziger Raum abgebaut wurde.

Habe aus der 30 cm Uferzone alle Steine herausgenommen, die tieferliegenden Steine waren schwarz, was ich nicht verstehe, ließen sich auch nicht sauberwaschen hatten aber nachdem sie über Nacht auf der Terrasse lagen wieder ihre ursprüngliche Farbe. Sehr merkwürdig. Habe fast alle Pflanzen, außer __ Rohrkolben abgewaschen, das faulige Wurzelwerk entfernt und in den von mir eingebrachten Betonsand eingesetzt. Bis zum anwachsen vorsorglich mit Steinen beschwert. Man kann sich nicht vorstellen, was für eine Brühe in meiner Waschbütt war und das war vorher im Teich. Hatte die Pflanzen ursprünglich mit der Erde am Wurzelballen zwischen die Steine gedrückt.

Habe Wasser und Sand in ein Testglas gegeben, das Wasser darin ist inzwischen fast klar. Aber nicht in meinem Teich, war ja klar, denn die Schwebealgen lassen sich dadurch nicht vertreiben. Auch sind noch die Schwebeteile die wahrscheinlich sich durch die Algenmittelbehandlung gebildet haben vorhanden.

Noch eins ist mir dieses Wochenende aufgefallen. Habe eine Vogeltränke aus Granit, die ich immer mit Leitungswasser befülle. Der Grund der Tränke ist nun rot geworden und lässt sich nicht abwaschen, was meiner Meinung auf jodhaltiges Wasser schließt. Da ich auch meinen Teich mit Leitungswasser befüllt habe – nun meine Frage – richtet dieses Wasser einen Schaden an?

Als nächstes kommt der Teichboden dran.

Liebe Grüße Chris


----------



## Juleli (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Ich konnte bisher keinen Schaden bei mir feststellen. Meine Ma hat so einen kleinen Brunnen oder Sprudler oder wie auch immer man das Teil nennen möchte, die Steine darin sind zum Teil auch rot geworden, aber den Fischen und Pflanzen hat das gleiche Wasser glaube ich nicht geschadet.

Edit: Zummindest habe ich keinen Schaden feststellen können bisher.


----------



## Ela (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Hallo Chris, die Pflanzen in meinem Teich habe ich alle in Teicherde gesetzt. Nur dort wo Pflanzen sind habe ich einen kleinen Haufen Erde und dann die Pflanzen reingesetzt. Obendrauf habe ich etwas weißen Sandkistensand und Kies gesetzt. Ich war erst skeptisch ob so'n bischen Erde reicht, aber die Pflanzen sind alle gut angekommen und die Wurzeln schieben sich unter den Kies. Probleme mit Algen hatte ich nur als ich dachte so eine Teichpumpe mit Filter und UVC Lampe müßte nicht den ganzen Tag laufen und wir sie abends abstellten. Die Algen habe ich übrigens sehr gut mit unicare unique Koi in den Griff bekommen. Ein Granulat was ich über einen Zeitraum von vier Wochen angewandt habe und ein bischen Mühe mit dem Kescher, die abgestorbenen Fäden abzuwischen. Seit dem hatte ich nie wieder Probleme mit Algen. Im Moment habe ich das Problem das das Wasser wieder so trübe geworden ist und ich nicht auf den Grund schauen kann, was bisher der Fall war. Die Ursachen liegen aber wohl mehr in dem Explosivem Nachwuchs den es von meinen zwei Goldfischen gegeben hat. Ich bin ihn im Moment am rausfischen und habe schon an die vierzig Jungfische rausgeholt. Einen Teil, für den ich noch keine Besitzer habe, ist erst mal in einer großen Wanne untergebracht. Wenn man aber mal sieht was die dort so reinmachen und was für'n dreck das ist, wundert es mich nicht wenn Wasser so trüb ist.Meine Wasserwerte sind aber Ok.Viel Erfolg.


----------



## eve120 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Nun brauch ich guten Rat*

Danke Ela und schönen Abend.

Lieben Gruß Chris


----------

